# ******** - can anyone post at the mo or is it just me?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have been trying to post for 15 mins and wont let me and not seen anything new on my live news feed!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope - I've been trying lots today and can't post. Grrrr...


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Mines's OK but things seem to keep disappearing


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So frustrating!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

crashed earlier back now but very very slow...

take that back my comments are going missing......


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't either, driving me nuts


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have had problems today - keep getting "Something went wrong. We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can. You may be able to try again."

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There are massive problems across the internet today - ******** and ******* and a host of other networks are suffering.


----------

